# Disappearing foam



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi all, been browsing for a while now but only just joined so here goes with the first post. I've had a Sage DTP since the beginning of this year and have been making steady progress and getting ok results. I've always managed to make half decent milk but since I've got my most recent batch of coffee things have gone a bit strange. All of a sudden every time I make a coffee the foam and crema seems to last about one sip and then is non existent. I've tried to get more cappacino foam to see if that helps (I usually drink flat whites) but it still happens. The coffee itself still tastes really good but could it be the coffee that's the issue? I usually get mine from HasBean but this one is from Outpost in Notts.

Any ideas/advice on my problem? I'm sure my coffee skills have not got that bad overnight!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Why wouldn't you first see if it is the milk. Fresh milk produces better foam. Could have been an off bottle? Have you switched brands or fat %? Also the colder the milk before you start steaming the better the resulting foam. Otherwise it could be under aerating, insufficient texturing, overheating causing curdling of the protein and loss of foam, or lack of purging and therefore introducing water into the milk. Coffee crema per se will most likely affect the contrast of a design and ease of latte art with some effect on mouthfeel in a milk based beverage.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with christos. As milk ages the proteins change. Although I find it makes little difference whether you use semi or full fat. Full fat tastes smoother but creating microfoam isn't really any different between the two. Skimmed is a bit trickier.

If you are using fresh milk that's not like a week old, then maybe you're overheating it? If you heat milk beyond 70° (160 ish °F) then that will also denature the proteins and the foam will collapse. Do you have a milk thermometer or temp tag on your jug? If you are using a stainless steel milk jug, the right temperature is just before it hurts to touch the bottom of the jug. And as christos says, the colder the milk is when you start, the longer you have to incorporate the air before it reaches the magic 65-70°C.

It's unlikely that the coffee is at fault, I've never heard of (or experienced) that, though it was stated the other day that some light roasts can cause bubbles to appear after pouring (and the jury is still out on this I think).

About all I can suggest is that you try just steaming the milk and don't put coffee in. Does it still happen? If so, it's nothing to do with the coffee. Or wait until you have done different beans and try it to see if that makes a difference.


----------

